# Ulnar Drift



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2021)

Noticed that my right hand is curving in a bit - self-diagnosed as Ulnar Drift. Can't see what else it could be tbh.

Don't think it is RA as I have no swollen/hot joints.

Need to see the Dr for sure.

Anyone else have this?

Looks like not much for it but to wear a splint.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2021)

Good luck trying to see a doctor.


----------



## shep (28 Jun 2021)

Get a referral, tell them you have medical insurance, pay £200 and see the consultant of your choice. 

Tell Consultant you will be having any future treatment on NHS. 

I did this for a full Knee replacement a couple of years ago, I know Covid may throw a spanner in the works but worth considering.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

Make sure the Consultant also has an NHS practice though


----------



## shep (28 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Make sure the Consultant also has an NHS practice though


Yes, good call.

I had knee work previously so knew him but if unsure check first.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2021)

Is anyone suffering from Ulnar Drift on here.

Nice to get the above replies but they aren't really what I was looking for.


----------

